# BootCamp - Win10 - disque n'a pas pu être partitionné



## notlemehdi (2 Juin 2020)

Hello à tous 

Je souhaite installer Bootcamp mais j'ai eu le message d'erreur "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"
Après plusieurs recherches sur google, et sur le forum, j'en ai conclu :

qu'il fallait que je backup mes données en Time Machine sur un DD externe avant de lancer Bootcamp (ce que j'ai fait)
que je pose la question ici avec "diskutil list" car suivre le risque de faire une ânerie était assez grand ^^
*Mon Mac : *MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces, début 2015) - 256Go

*OS* : macOS Catalina 10.15.5 (19F101)

l'OS que je veux installer : *Windows 10 64 bits - *depuis https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO à installer que j'ai téléchargé

*Le message d'erreur : *
Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s'est produite lors du partionnement du disque. Veuillez Exécutez SOS depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur






--> J'ai essayé d'éxécuter le SOS comme expliqué sur la page d'apple mais cela n'a pas trouvé d'erreur

Voici le *Diskutil List *comme *: *

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  135.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk2
```

*A quoi ressemble le Gestionnaire de Disque*





*Mon avis :*
J'ai l'impression que la partie Free du disque n'apparait pas dans le disk List
Et j'ai aussi l'impression que le mac a redémarré pour MAJ pendant la nuit & 1ere tentative d'installer bootcamp

Pour info:
J'essai depuis quelques temps de rendre mon macbook pro un peu plus versatile niveau du gaming, et j'en suis arrivé à vouloir installer BootCamp. Ceci après avoir évaluer que les autres solutions tel que l'installation d'une Virtual Machine ne suffira pas (pour un jeu 3D tel qu'Overwatch) notamment grâce à cette video de comparaison 

*Note de la modération :* on ne mentionne pas le lien direct d'un téléchargement mais lien officiel de chez Microsoft.


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s'est produite lors du partionnement du disque. Veuillez Exécutez SOS depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur


Tu as suivi toutes les étapes du lien officiel pour SOS ? Depuis Utilitaire de disque, il n'y a pas d'espace non alloué ? Est-ce que tu as désactivé Time Machine...




...du moins décocher cette option ? Tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...en donnant le résultat. Pour info, vu la taille de ton SSD, tu ne dois pas dépasser une réservation de 80 Go pour Windows.


----------



## notlemehdi (2 Juin 2020)

Hello !
Déjà merci beaucoup pour ta réponse 

En suivant ce que tu me dis,


> Tu as suivi toutes les étapes du lien officiel pour SOS ?



*Voici les étapes officielles* du site d'apple _(comme tu les a décrites également)_  :

réparer en recherchant les erreurs avec Utilitaire de disque : ok - il n'a pas trouvé de  pb
Vérifiez s’il existe de l’espace libre non alloué - ok - il ne semble pa y avoir d'espace vide (c.f image ci-dessous)
Désactivez temporairement Time Machine - ok  - (décochez l'option sauvegarde automatique (c.f image)









*Voici le résultat de tmutil listlocalsnapshots /   *
`$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:`
--> la liste est vide



> Pour info, vu la taille de ton SSD, tu ne dois pas dépasser une réservation de 80 Go pour Windows.


Yes! je me suis que 70Go devrait suffire normalement 


Je viens* d'essayer de nouveau *l'assistant BootCamp, cela s'arrête un peu avant la moitié de l'installation :/
_avant d'afficher le message d'erreur "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné..."_


----------



## notlemehdi (4 Juin 2020)

Vous pensez qu'il y a une solution ? ^^
J'ai réessayé aujourd'hui en changeant la taille de la partition mais j'ai toujours la même erreur :/


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'il y a une solution ? ^^


Oui, mais pas en faisant une installation dans le disque dur interne. Ici, tu as une grosse lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais ça fonctionne très bien et c'est autonome sans jamais empiéter sur macOS. A toi de voir.


notlemehdi a dit:


> J'ai réessayé aujourd'hui en changeant la taille de la partition mais j'ai toujours la même erreur :/


Comme il y a une erreur lors de la réservation, si tu refais un diskutil list, quel est le résultat ?


----------



## notlemehdi (4 Juin 2020)

Encore une fois merci pour ta réponse !

J'avais commencé à lire ce thread, mais j'avais peur que ce soit trop chaud
mais je vais m'y pencher de nouveau 

Concernant le diskutil List, le voici 


```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  135.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk2
```


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> Concernant le diskutil List, le voici


Rien n'indique une anomalie quelconque, il n'y a même pas l'esquisse d'une partition temporaire. Par défaut, ton MBP 2015 permet l'utilisation d'u fichier .iso et sans utiliser une clé USB pour les pilotes/drivers. A distance, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça bloque et uniquement que lors de la préparation temporaire de la partition Windows en FAT32 ? Il est bien entendu qu'il n'y a aucun matériel USB de connecté ?


notlemehdi a dit:


> J'avais commencé à lire ce thread, mais j'avais peur que ce soit trop chaud
> mais je vais m'y pencher de nouveau


Si tu le suis à la lettre, il n'y aura aucun problème. Le tout est de lire et relire, visionner plusieurs fois la vidéo en notant les étapes importantes et d'avoir un boîtier USB 3.0 contenant un SSD pour que cela vaille vraiment le coup.


----------



## notlemehdi (4 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il est bien entendu qu'il n'y a aucun matériel USB de connecté ?



Non aucun matériel USB connecté, c'est d'autant plus frustrant car je ne me retrouve pas dans les problèmes que j'ai pu lire sur les autres threads ^^




Locke a dit:


> Si tu le suis à la lettre, il n'y aura aucun problème. Le tout est de lire et relire, visionner plusieurs fois la vidéo en notant les étapes importantes et d'avoir un boîtier USB 3.0 contenant un SSD pour que cela vaille vraiment le coup.



Yes je suis à la 4e page du thread là, je pense commencer à me faire une idée de comment faire cela, ou du moins des points d'attention héhé


----------



## notlemehdi (4 Juin 2020)

J'ai une petite news Locke

Durant la lecture du thread https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/
et souhaitant préparer ce process, j'ai tenter de réaliser l'étape de *télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de windows*, comme décrit dans la procédure



> Pilotes/Drivers d'Assistant Boot Camp
> Vous pouvez les télécharger individuellement, lorsque la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp est ouverte, dans la barre de menu en haut, un clic sur Action affichera Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows*,* un clic dessus et...



le logiciel semble se télécharger, mais à la fin, j'ai 2 prompts BootCamp
*Le 1er qui prompt non-stop*
"impossible d'enregistre le logiciel de prise en charge de windows sur le disque sélectionné"





*Le second qui prompt également à répétition*
_Le nom d'utilisateur est bien rempli, je l'ai supprimé pour le screenshot_




Quand j'entre le mot de passe, une autre fenêtre demandant le mdp apparait.


Du coup je me dis que le problème peut venir de là.
J'essai de trouver une solution sur google mais je rame pas mal..
->il y a une piste ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-avec-lassistant-boot-camp.596772/ mais je ne la comprend pas bien

*Tu saurais quelles pistes explorer pour régler ce problème stp? *cela m'aidera quoiqu'il arrive pour ce sujet et celui du boitier usb3


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> Quand j'entre le mot de passe, une autre fenêtre demandant le mdp apparait.


Tes messages d'erreurs sont anormaux ! Cela sous-entend que ton disque dur de démarrage est verrouillé ! Tu es sûr d'être dans une session Administrateur ? Et ta piste d'un vieux message de 2011 est périmée.

Eh oui, normalement tu peux télécharger les pilotes/drivers en suivant ce que j'indique en fin de réponse #2. Pour être sûr de ton modèle, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.


----------



## notlemehdi (5 Juin 2020)

Hello Locke
J'ai essayé de nouveau ne modifiant pas l'emplacement de téléchargement du dossier "WindowsSupport"
Il s'est télécharger à la 'racine' de mon HDD (de mon compte?) correctement cette fois 

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas

Concernant le modèle de mon mac, je te confirmer qu'il s'agit bien d'un MacBookPro 2015 
`sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookPro12,1`

Je vais passer sur l'autre TOPIC et essayer de me faire ce boitier USB 3 avec un SSD & WIN 10 dessus 
thanks encore


----------

